# Face White



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 13, 2011)

I dont know about all of you, but I absolutely love face white on horses! I dont care if it is a star, snip, blaze, bald face, or irregular markings, I just think it adds character! Here are some of my faces, lets see all of yours!

Belle-forgive her dirtiness, she had just rolled LOL!







Buttons






Babe






Mars






Sassy






Ellie


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 13, 2011)

A few more:

Freckles






Strawberry






Magic


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 13, 2011)

I only have one horse with white on there face. This is Sky


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's some of mine..

Royal






Sage, LOVED her markings!











Sweet Tart






Glory






Teddy






One more!

Tango and Max


----------



## MBennettp (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is Okie: Just a little snip






Angel:






Dawn:






Little Man:






Joe:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 13, 2011)

We don't have alot of face white here but I love it

Our stallion Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz-Palomino

he has a skinny blaze and snip and 4 white socks but hard to see with his winter woolies.






Our Palomino appaloosa mare RF Bars Warrior Princess-with a blaze






And our Gelding GG's little prince Zippo- Bay Pinto-with a snip






Here is my favorite face white born here our 2005 colt Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin

alas we sold him. But I still miss that cute little white nose.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Nov 13, 2011)

Mape Hollow - I love your "Buttons"'s face marking!

Here are the few of mine that have face white...

"Finess" - Buckeroo grandaughter...half of her white is covered by her forelock






"Peaches"






"Rose"






"Kachina"


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 13, 2011)

Peaches and Rose need to come visit me and Doc!






:wub


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2011)

I *love* face white too.



Here are a few of ours:

This is Magic Mist Blazing Illusion, he's been sold but is still here for a little while longer. It's interesting, his dam has no face white at all but HER dam has a blaze. Do they skip a generation?





This is the mare that started most of the blazes around here, our beloved Wild Winds Frost Fire with one of her foals, Magic Mist Remember Me





It's not letting me add more to this post, will have to do an additional one to add a few more.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 13, 2011)

Great pictures so far!!! Thanks High Meadow and you can send any of those gorgeous girls to me!!! Lori, we have a colt born this year with a very similar face marking, just dont have the pic uploaded anywhere to post it. Magic the overo gene causing the blazes actually can "skip" a generation, overo carriers dont have to show the genes to carry them like tobianos do. Pretty babies though!!!


----------



## Beth G (Nov 13, 2011)

Belle


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Maple Hollow! What about sabino, does it do the same as overo? The mare that started all of this is an appy with sabino, but I guess it's possible that she has other patterns in the mix, I just don't see any (not that overo is always visible.)

This is a son of that mare, sired by a solid stallion





Oh for heaven's sake, it won't let me post the pic of his daughter, that extension is not allowed? It's just a pic from my website like all the others. I'm hopeless with that sort of thing, that's why I don't do my own website, sigh...





Fine, I'll try a pic of another granddaughter of Frost's, she's out of the same visually-solid mare as the silvery blazed colt, though the pic doesn't show her blaze as well





Appy AND sabino in the same horse can really confuse the issue, lol! We have more lots more blazes, stars, and snips in our herd. Love 'em all.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 13, 2011)

I cant say about sabino, I think it is mainly a modifier but not sure if it can skip or not, my sabino overo mare Freckles (pictured in my second post) has only had one foal so far that also was sabino so not sure. Is the appy w/sabino tested sabino or could it be appy roaning and not sabino? Just curious, genetics fascinate me! That baby is adorable too!!!

Pic of Freckles's colt:


----------



## chandab (Nov 13, 2011)

I like chrome, but ended up buying many without facial markings.

Love Topper's face white:




Showy has a bit:




Honey has a little:




Misty has a cute streak on her face:




Dolly and Bonny are cremello, so don't know if they have face white; Dakota has a faint star (so faint it barely shows); Tana has a tiny star (almost considered faint); Caddy is such a pale palomino that her face white barely shows (she has a narrow blaze); Jasper has no face white, neither does Che`, and Baybe is so new, I don't have a pic of her face.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine don't have anything fancy but I love em'





*Sox *






*Josh*






* *

*My welsh cross "Guppy"*






* *

*Crimson Knight*


----------



## ohmt (Nov 14, 2011)

Well here ia my little 2011 doll that not only has a whole lot of face white, but a whole lot of white everywhere! You can see her pretty dam's face in the background:






Some more of her dam's face-she is one oft favorite mares:






Not the best picture, but her sire:






Daisy Mae-a bit chubby lol






Daffodil-a chestnut sabino daughter of Daisy. Love this picture, she has the most beautiful eyes i've ever seen:


----------



## ohmt (Nov 14, 2011)

Frankie, our orphan baby. He was a bay splash overo with eyes that went right through you.






Miss Lilly:






Topsy:






Terrible picture, but this is Shazam, the almost all who're filly's full brother (he is just a day old here):






I don't have good pictures to show Phantoms neat face markings, but here is one that Marcy Barber took of him (he has one blue eye too):


----------



## ohmt (Nov 14, 2011)

And more! This will be last, promise! P.s.-please excuse any spelling errors, i'm on my phone

After a good rain, so all muddy of course










It was a LOT of rain, excuse the huge puddles






We have lots and lots of face white here-i think we only have a few that don't have any and they are my apps. Love it!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 14, 2011)

I think all except one of our 10 minis has SOME face white, so I will only post a few. They range from a tiny, tiny, pink spot on Rusty's lower lip, to stars, strips, snips, and full blazes.

You can't really see Rusty's spot here, but you can see Taffy's star.






Buckshot - strip & snip (guessing splash because he is LWO-)






Ruby's blaze (she could be LWO+ but not tested):






Just found a photo of Dancer I could edit - I think her face makings are the most interesting in our herd (she could be LWO+ too but not tested):


----------



## SirenFarms (Nov 14, 2011)

Dell Teras Long Term #2






my jumper Shelby


----------



## PaintNminis (Nov 14, 2011)

I adore Face White but have Very Little of it here






The Two I do have are Mother and Daughter





Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire, has a Classy Star/Stripe






But I think she went Overboard Painting her 2009 Filly





Desert Realms Bejeweled Design, Who is 97% White, Very Little Red Color.

People Stop by and Call her a Double Dilute


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 14, 2011)

Lovin all the pics, keep em comin!!! I attached a picture of another one of our foals from this year, my lil rowdy had the cutest little star, he was my pride and joy but sadly he was struck by lightning, he was definitely a keeper too...



I felt bad leavin him out...


----------



## OutlawStyle (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't have a lot of face white in my minis.

Dynamite has a tiny star






and Buckaboo has a big faded mark






We do have a lot of unique face white in one of our big horses though.

"Van Bar Emphasis"


----------



## shadelady (Nov 16, 2011)

One of our broodmares, Bear Branch Painted Baby Doll, and two of her fillies, Shadel Catch A Painted Dream and Shadel Silver Dream. When put to our stallion, Dreamcatcher she produces a big bald face every time !


----------



## shadelady (Nov 16, 2011)

One of our stallions, Mojhave Feather and our latest purchase, Heart B Painted Kachina


----------



## LindaL (Nov 16, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE face white (BUT...I am not a fan of "pink" eyes)...here are a few of mine with face markings...I have a few more horses with face markings, but no good pics of them showing the white.


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Nov 16, 2011)

Four of my six have face white, here they are..... 

 

Dancer my Sorrel with large blaze and 4 white socks....




 

Does Domino count? 








 

More in next post, reached my file size limit I guess...


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Nov 16, 2011)

And here is my little Me Jo, he has white eyelashes as well....

 




 

and last but not least Kozmo, also in his winter woolies, showing off his blaze and snip.

 




Fun thread, enjoyed seeing everybody's chrome!


----------



## Minimor (Nov 20, 2011)

We have a lot more white faces now than we did not so long ago--used to be we weren't into white at all, but it kind of grows on you I guess!

Here is Venture, who has really cool face markings:






and Q with his sabino coloring--profile photo only of him...


----------



## Wings (Nov 20, 2011)

Love face white! It can bring such character. I have a lot of small stars dotted around faces here but not many photos as they hide under those fluffy forelocks





Marlanoc SP Over the Moon:




Big white star and not a speck of white anywhere else on him!

Kooka Heights Royal Beauty:




White freckles all over her face and her white mane and tail. My favourite of my appaloosas, but don't tell them





Southern Star Fantasy of the Opera:







Minimal marked splash. I LOVE her face marking


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh wow some gorgeous horses with all that lovely face white.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE a blaze and the bigger the better but I do like a bit of chrome on horses.

Here are a couple of mine

Shimmer has a lovely big blaze











Sunny has a pretty blaze too











Tilly (Shimmers Filly has a cute little star)


----------



## Reble (Nov 22, 2011)

Our Three musketeers


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Nov 24, 2011)

My little Hava has some face white, though I'm not sure what to call such a marking!


----------



## supaspot (Nov 28, 2011)

heres a few of mine


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2011)

I really love facial white, but very few of our horses have any... Some of our mares / fillies do. Here they are:

Bliss:






Hope (Bliss' dam):






Passion (greying grulla):






Lou (Passion's dam):


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 9, 2011)

2011 foal

Paint By Numbers "Taz"Double My Luck AMHA and AMHR Pending

i love his markings




sire to above foal Elvis




duffy


----------



## kuusou (Dec 9, 2011)

My little boy


----------



## dreamlandnh (Dec 9, 2011)

would any of you mind if I used some of your pictures for face markings to work on with my 4H club?


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 9, 2011)

dreamlandnh said:


> would any of you mind if I used some of your pictures for face markings to work on with my 4H club?



hey you can you mine


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 9, 2011)

dreamlandnh said:


> would any of you mind if I used some of your pictures for face markings to work on with my 4H club?



You can use mine as well


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 9, 2011)

dreamlandnh said:


> would any of you mind if I used some of your pictures for face markings to work on with my 4H club?



I don't mind either


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 11, 2011)

You can use my photos for your 4-H club too.

Mary


----------



## supaspot (Dec 11, 2011)

you are welcome to use mine too


----------



## MBennettp (Dec 12, 2011)

You can use mine too.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 12, 2011)

WOW! All these horses are stunning!





My computer crashed so I am using my Mom's laptop which only has some of my pictures on it.





So here are pictures that I have on this computer.

The first one being my filly, Brooke, born this summer out of my (now sold) h/z sooty buckskin mare.











The second one being my jr. stallion, Jasper, again out of my h/z sooty buckskin mare. In fact Jasper is Brooke's *full *brother.






(Also pictured, my AQHA filly, Bridget)

(And Jasper's & Brooke's dam, Libby, in the background if you look carefully[miss her tons, wish I never sold her, but that's a different topic])


----------



## cassie (Dec 12, 2011)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I dont know about all of you, but I absolutely love face white on horses! I dont care if it is a star, snip, blaze, bald face, or irregular markings, I just think it adds character! Here are some of my faces, lets see all of yours!
> 
> Belle-forgive her dirtiness, she had just rolled LOL!
> 
> ...


I totally agree!! so wish my little foal had even a snip!! LOL

this is my mare Penny, love her face! she also has two blue eyes!!







I'm happy for you to use mine if you like too... I will try get a better picture of Penny's head for you later today!


----------



## mel (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's Caldwell's Look Me In The Eye aka Mighty Mouse!


----------



## Hessel (Dec 14, 2011)

This is Baby as a two year old with his previous owner.


----------



## happy appy (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are my only white faces. Jack is such a show off!

These are from last year, we don't have any snow yet.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 14, 2011)

Ilove them allbut the white faces do catch your eye



:wub



:wub


----------

